# Apache/Samba /usr/local/www/apache



## sevendogzero (Jan 3, 2020)

Currently hosting website using freebsd 10.1
Moving to FreeBSD 12.1

Hoping for comments regarding:
Below issues related to new samba48 not allowing "security = share"

FreeBSD 10.1
Had smb.conf set as share /user/local/www/apache24. This allowed me to update my website from my local lan.

FreeBSD 12.1
Can't seem to configure smb4.conf or Freebsd permissions to allow this.

Some notes
On both servers when connecting via ssh, I have no permissions to create new files in /usr/local/www/apache24 and below.
This seems correct

However on the old server (over Samba) I was able to r/w to the /usr/local/www/apache24. So somehow Samba over rode the OS permissions.

I use the same user names and passwords on both machines.
I have done the pdbedit -a for the system user I want to provide access, but no luck.
OS Permissions are identical on both servers in the /usr/local/www/apache24 and below folders.

Perhaps httpd owner is the culprit.

Thanks for any comments


----------



## ShelLuser (Jan 3, 2020)

On first note it sounds to me that you should read the Samba changelogs to check how to deal with all this. The samba project is pretty solid when it comes to documenting their changes.


----------



## sevendogzero (Jan 4, 2020)

Will check it out.
I'll keep snoopin around. I can connect and write to the home folder on the server over Samba, so I suspect the apache24 area is in need of tweaks.
Groups, something. Cheers


----------



## msplsh (Jan 5, 2020)

sevendogzero said:


> On both servers when connecting via ssh, I have no permissions to create new files in /usr/local/www/apache24 and below.
> This seems correct



Uh, that actually seems incorrect, based on the limited information.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2020)

sevendogzero said:


> On both servers when connecting via ssh, I have no permissions to create new files in /usr/local/www/apache24 and below.
> This seems correct


Leave the default directory as-is. Create a _new_ root directory for your websites. Set the correct permissions there, Apache doesn't need much, only read access.


----------

